# Mauszeiger mit gelbem Punkt hinterlegen



## calvinklein (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe im richtigen Topic gelandet zu sein.
Ich benötige für meine PowerPoint Praesentationen, die über einen Beamer auf die Leinwand projiziert werden, folgende Hilfefunktion:
Und zwar hab ich bei den ganzen Video2Brains und den MSDN's von Microsoft gesehen, dass die ihren Mauszeiger mit einem gelben Punkt hinterlegen können. 
Sinn der Sache: der Zuschauer muss nicht ewig nach dem Mauszeiger suchen und findet anhand vom gelben Punkt gleich auf Anhieb den Mauszeiger an der Leinwand.

Nun die Frage: wisst ihr, wie ich "meinen" Mauszeiger auch gelb hinterlegen kann bzw. gibt es dafür ein kleines Tool, der mir sowas realisiert?
(Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot beigefügt).


----------



## darkframe (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

dieser gelbe Punkt kommt von Screen-Capture-Programmen wie z.B. Camtasia (Camtasia Studio). Ob Freeware-Programme das auch können, weiß ich nicht.

In PowerPoint selbst gibt es diese Möglichkeit meines Wissens nicht. Mit Camtasia könntest Du Deine PowerPoint-Präsentation aufnehmen und bearbeiten, so dass die Mausklicks dann auch den Punkt bekämen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das 238,-€ wert ist (billiger auch als Upgrade erhältlich).


----------



## bokay (15. Juli 2008)

Alternativ kannst du auch die "Maus anzeigen" Funktion von Windows verwenden.

Diese musst du im "Maus" Menü in der Systemsteuerung aktivieren. Damit kannst du mit der STRG-Taste den Mauszeiger mittels einer kurzen Animation aus Kreisen anzeigen lassen.


----------

